# service side detection mylink black screen but sound



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sounds like the side detection system fried. It could be sending signals that mess up the MyLink. I'd suggest removing the module. It's located in the rear bumper. Be sure to seal up the connector.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

same thing happened to me couple winters ago

the sensor pack in the wheel well gets fried cuz its not weatherproof

the side detection system is tied in with the mylink screen, all connected with the 'modules' cars use these days

replaced the sensor pack, (warranty) boom, everything worked again.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Absolutely what happened to us as well - the side detection sensors (one of them) is shorting, blowing the MyLink screen fuse. You can replace the sensor, or just disconnect it. 

Our other side sensor started shorting out the cluster, so, just be aware of that. Both of ours are just disconnected.


----------



## blunt91 (Oct 2, 2016)

thanks for response guys Imma dig into it here soon as at least try get the radio going again maybe down the road pick up a new module


----------



## blunt91 (Oct 2, 2016)

Well this is what i found so far looks to me that water leaked in through connector port and spoiled up the bottom part of module


----------



## blunt91 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sad part is i bet this is still not recalled by poor manufactor idea and i bet theg meant to connect it to radio so a person would have to deal with this on way or another


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I have replaced these many times before, here is my history;

Dec-11-2014 (Right Side) 3-year warranty
Jan-22-2015 (Left Side) 3-year warranty

Feb-07-2017 (Right Side) $339.00 (Was able to talk down price)
Feb-09-2017 (Left Side) $226.00 (Was able to talk down price)

Feb-05-2018 (Right Side) 1 year GM part warranty

Just the other day, it looks like they have gone again. This time the harness will have to be replaced as well, costing me over $1000 on a car that only has about 47,000 miles. I even tried to protect them as you can see in my pictures. Really they need silicone all around them. My only concern about using silicone is I am afraid that will be considered "modifying" a GM part, and it will automatically void out the one year warranty. If I wait until the warranty is up, it is probably too late the corrosion has probably already taken over. It is a real catch-22.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachments/gen1-audio-electronics/269411d1550274864-never-ending-service-side-detection-2013-cruze-img_0324.jpg


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

94mustang said:


> Really they need silicone all around them. My only concern about using silicone is


You have to use the right kind of silicone. The wrong stuff is corrosive.


----------



## faez67 (Feb 26, 2019)

I had two modules replaced in March 2017, with a cost around $1500.

now the whole system is out again, so it takes out the radio and everything linked to the infotainment system, probably looking at the same cost again. 

warranty on parts (at that time) was only 12 months, new ones would be 24 months, dealership is no help.


----------



## faez67 (Feb 26, 2019)

I had two modules replaced in March 2017, with a cost around $1500.

now the whole system is out again, so it takes out the radio and everything linked to the infotainment system, probably looking at the same cost again. 

warranty on parts (at that time) was only 12 months, new ones would be 24 months, dealership is no help.


----------



## Campbellonh (Sep 25, 2016)

This happened to us last summer, and we were quoted 600 for the right sensor, and 800 for the display. We declined and went home to think it over. I decided to to check the fuses (based on experience on another car years ago) and the 7.5A fuse for the display was blown. Replaced the fuse, display came back. The side detector was intermittent but didn't take out the display again, until last week. Happened again. Fuse was blown again, replaced it and it came back. Now there is a service bulletin out if you have less than 80,000 they will replace both sensors and the harness, with somthing apparently better protected from the elements. Of course I am at 82,000 so it is already expired. It just came out April 1st. I am a bit pissed over that. Maybe I can get the dealer to get GM to cover me anyway.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Campbellonh said:


> Maybe I can get the dealer to get GM to cover me anyway.


Given that you took it in, you should have proof that it failed before 80,000 miles. That should help.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Since our Cruze is at the dealer right now, I asked the same question - ours failed and were disconnected at around 57k miles. Haven't gotten an answer yet.


----------



## Campbellonh (Sep 25, 2016)

Well, I got my answer today, a resounding no, tough luck, etc etc..... not feeling very good towards GM at the moment.


----------



## Campbellonh (Sep 25, 2016)

So we wrote to GM customer care directly and they might do something for us. One thing they asked was if we still had the letter and reimbursement form. Well I found the letter, but not the reimbursement form. If someone still has theirs, could yu scan and post it?


----------

